# stinky boots



## DutMan (Feb 25, 2011)

go to a Hibbet's Sports and there is a spray that kills msra and it is great,my daughters softball cleats were horrible and that stuff stopped it.....


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

you might try posting this in the general hunting section, you will get a better reply....


----------

